# My scaley baby!



## movealongmosey (Jul 11, 2010)

YOU CAN DO IT!




You lookin AT ME!?




My scaley baby <3





KATIE!


----------



## terryo (Jul 11, 2010)

Katie..I love your pictures. Your redfoot is just beautiful. I love when I see these guys walking in the sunshine.


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Terry! I appreciate your feedback so much! I love taking pictures and it seems mosey always strikes the same pose for me, like in picture #3.


----------



## rwfoss (Jul 11, 2010)

Katie, you posted another picture not too long ago that is my desktop picture right now. Beautiful tort!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2010)

Katie, your little one is sooo cute  I love his eyes, so big and beautiful!


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 12, 2010)

Mosey is the newest and best model in the tortoise modeling industry. He's practically famous. 
Some more model shoots




Smile dahling 





Though, mosey has gained a few pounds from eating one too many strawberries and we'll need to start getting him into shape. His first movie is coming out soon..."Fire scutes!" where mosey plays the slowest and least efficent fireman ever!




I can post pictures all day until you yell at me to stop  lol


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, what beautiful colouring. Definitely a candidate for America's next top (tortoise) model


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 12, 2010)

Like I said before, I really like this guy!


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 12, 2010)

absolutely beautiful.


----------

